# Please help with my plants!



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

The tips of the leaves rotten as you can see in the picture. I already put in Miracle Grow, a lot to help the plants but seems like it's dying day by day. I left lights on 14-16 hour per day. Does anyone know what diseases or whats wrong with the plants? Thanks.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

MiracleGrow? I hope you don't have fish in this tank...


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

No fish. I just want to know how to keep this plant alive indoor


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

How many watts of light are over the tank/plants? I'm not experienced with floating plants, but maybe I can try to help ya figure out whats going on.


Also, I'm not even sure what plant that is.....and if I knew, I could possibly do some research on it and attempt to help.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

it's water hyacinth and the smaller plant is water lettuce.
They do not like to be under glass- must have leaves above water. like to have lots of nutrients.Like very bright light. Some states ban them as they take over water ways, destroy native habitat, get in boat propellers etc.Do not withstand the cold winters of canada or northern USA.
Hubby bought me some a few years ago- thought they would make an interesting addition to my orchid collection
Mainly used on goldfish ponds around here.


----------

